# Peroids getting lighter and lighter since starting treatment 18 months ago



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi ladies hoping for some advice. 
Since start treatment 18 months ago my peroids seem to have got lighter and lighter.  
I used to get through a whole box of tampons or pads over the course of 1 cycle. Today I barley need a quarter of that. 
Last month I had the biopsy done with at Coventry, and since that AF is even lighter again . Today I'm on day 2 with virtually no bleeding 
Also my lining readings, whilst not terrible, seem to be decreasing 
My first ivf cycle I had a lining of 9.1, my following FET was 8.1. (Thankfully I do achieve triple stripe.)Then when I went for my biopsy last month it was just 7. No meds I know, but I felt that 7mm,around the time implantation should have taken place was a bit naff. 
I certainly didn't start out with any knowledge of lining problems.  but I feel that my body, in its never ending  desperate attempt to never be pregnant, is now throwing them my way. 
Any advice or experience anyone?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

No words of wisdom here but just to say I have the same issue, my periods used to be heavy and 6-7 days long, now I barely bleed and by day 4-5 is finished. 
My guess is that all the drugs, and especially the stimming meds did this. I also used to ovulate day 12, now I am day 18, my cycles were 28 days now is 32-33. 
Don't overthink it, I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing, just your body adapting to the whole ivf cr*p.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

